# DVDs Not Playing on Computer



## sskento (Mar 16, 2003)

Recently DVDs have not worked on my computer. When I put them in and try to open InterVideo WinDVD 4, they won't work. When I try playing them through Windows Media Player it says "Windows Media Player cannot play the DVD because a problem occured with digital copyright protection."

This is out of nowhere, I could play DVDs just fine a month ago, and now the same DVDs won't play... All my DVDs are legit from the store and I don't even have a DVD burner so I wouldn't be able to copy them anyway... Anyone know what is wrong?


----------



## MCBride (Jul 10, 2004)

Have you tried to clean the DVD? Did you recently add any software that may conflict with anything?


----------



## nathan_novak (Feb 1, 2006)

Did you recently update your Windows Media Player or any codec packs?


----------



## sskento (Mar 16, 2003)

Ok, so, I put in a non-copyrighted DVD, and it has the same problem in WinDVD, but in Windows Media Player it runs but there is no sound... Does that help?


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

> "Windows Media Player cannot play the DVD because a problem occured with digital copyright protection."


Are you trying to view them on the monitor that's configured secondary? Check in your display settings and make sure the monitor your trying to view them on is set as the primary.

1. Files with certain copy protection will not play on a secondary display.

2. Direct video overlay, a method used by many players (including windvd) to bypass the cpu and write information straight to video memory in order to improve playback, doesn't normally work on a secondary display. Some newer video cards have ways to make it work on the secondary, such as ATI's Theater mode, or Nvidia's media center utility.


----------



## sskento (Mar 16, 2003)

i think that may be the problem because it's set to "multiple monitors" but when i set it to "default monitor" it won't save the setting


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

You may have to reboot after changing the setting.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

The other option is to turn off the overlay option, if you can.

How to fix a blank capture of a movie player:
http://pixelmetrics.com/Tips/VidBlank/index.php


----------



## sskento (Mar 16, 2003)

rebooting after changing the settings did not work, it still kept the old settings, and i downloaded and reinstalled the driver from toshiba.com and it still doesn't work. so i'm going to try turning off overlay now


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Sometimes, the overlay works when multiple displays are set to "clone", so try this too.

You might also try unhooking the secondary display physically. The driver should detect that it's no longer attached resulting in the display your using defaulting to the primary.


----------



## sskento (Mar 16, 2003)

that link you sent me told me to download VLC and that seems to be able to play DVDs great, i'll just use it from now on, thanks!


----------



## sskento (Mar 16, 2003)

damn, in VLC they keep skipping... and the video quality is weird... how do you i do that clone thing?

and also, i don't have a 2nd monitor plugged in at all... that is why this is weird


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

> in VLC they keep skipping... and the video quality is weird


Could be because you didn't re-enable hardware acceleration for your card..

Check for spyware, defrag, then uninstall and reinstall your DVD playing software in case its a codec issue.

Also check the properties of your DVD drive and IDE channels in the device manager to make sure "use DMA if available" is set.


----------



## sskento (Mar 16, 2003)

it works perfectly, you can mark this as solved, thanks guys


----------

